

Show HN: The Best UX Links Each Week to Your Inbox - beachminter
http://www.uxdesignweekly.com

======
beachminter
As a UX Designer, I’m constantly reading UX articles, playing with new tools,
watching videos, and looking at amazing portfolios – I wanted an outlet to
share. Lately, I’ve been inspired by other curated daily and weekly emails and
wanted to create one dedicated to user experience design. Let me know what you
think...

------
iamshs
Would it not be better if you show the receiver a sample of the email? Good
initiative, but I would certainly like to "taste" the wares first and see if
it is worth giving my email.

